# 2011 Rogue SL AWD rattle on highway



## Madmax3089 (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a 2011 SL AWD Rogue with 43,000 miles on it. Since the winter it started making a rattling noise. It's gotten extremely worse. Idk if it's inside the center console or dashboard or even outside the vehicle. It happens at about 55-60 mph and is very consistent. Any help, tips, TSB's would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sound like that I would guess to be wheel related. My guess is one of your tires need rebalancing. Sounds like you should bring it somewhere to check over the suspension including the wheel bearings. But I would think you would hear those at lower speeds. You might also check the heat shield over your muffler to see if that is disconnected and rattling away.


----------



## Madmax3089 (Jul 2, 2017)

It definitely doesn't sound like a wheel balance issue, maybe suspension. It's more of a flutter type noise and only at about 60 MPH. I took a video of it. Is there anyway to post a video? Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure how but you can post it somewhere and paste a link to it. Why are you ruling out wheel noise? What you have described is very speed specific. Only other thing I can think of is your driveshaft going to the rear differential is out of balance. Have you had anybody look at it? Probably worth having a second opinion.


----------



## DonaldDuck (Jun 30, 2009)

I had exactly the same problem. It was a loose heat shield on the exhaust. Nissan fixed it (welded it) for free.


----------



## Madmax3089 (Jul 2, 2017)

Is there any kind of recall or TSB I can bring to the dealer about the exhaust weld??


----------

